# Width of Stair



## PArch23 (Aug 23, 2017)

How wide is a stair that requires a center handrail?


----------



## JPohling (Aug 23, 2017)

May depend on your applicable code, but California  requires that intermediate handrails be located so all portions of the stairway minimum width or required capacity are within 30" of a handrail.  2016 CBC 1014.9


----------



## steveray (Aug 23, 2017)

Or in other words, you need more than 60" of required egress width before it is necessary...


----------



## JBI (Aug 23, 2017)

2015 IBC is same as 2016 CBC quoted above, and in same location.


----------



## kilitact (Aug 24, 2017)

If the required width is over 30" an intermediate handrail is required in order to meet minimum code.


----------



## steveray (Aug 24, 2017)

To further clarify, you could have a 40' wide stair, and if your OL only requires 40" wide stairs, one handrail on either side could suffice in theory.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 24, 2017)

*1014.9 (2015) 1012.9 (2012) Intermediate handrails.* Stairways shall have intermediate handrails located in such a manner that all portions of the stairway minimum width or required capacity are within 30 inches of a handrail. On monumental stairs, handrails shall be located along the most direct path of egress travel.

“The requirement is based on the required capacity of the stair established by Section 1005.3.1, not the actual width, and mandates that at no point shall the required capacity or minimum width be more than 30 inches from a handrail. It should be noted that the measurement is to be taken in regard to the handrail location, which is permitted to extend a maximum of 4½ inches into the required width. Where the maximum encroachment occurs on each side of the stairway, an intermediate handrail must be provided where the required width exceeds 69 inches. A lesser required width would apply where the handrails do not extend the full 4½ inches into the minimum required stairway width.”


----------

